# phpMyAdmin 3.5.0 für ISPConfig 2 als Update-Paket (.pkg)



## dabo11 (24. Apr. 2012)

phpMyAdmin 3.5.0 für ISPConfig 2.

# md5sum phpMyAdmin-3.5.0.pkg 1cd0682ef93e4d30eac7e4ee62825ad2  phpMyAdmin-3.5.0.pkg # clamscan phpMyAdmin-3.5.0.pkg phpMyAdmin-3.5.0.pkg: OK  ----------- SCAN SUMMARY ----------- Known viruses: 1203909 Engine version: 0.97.3 Scanned directories: 0 Scanned files: 1 Infected files: 0 Data scanned: 52.19 MB Data read: 5.63 MB (ratio 9.27:1) Time: 6.450 sec (0 m 6 s)

Download:
phpMyAdmin 3.5.0 für ISPConfig 2 als Update-Paket (.pkg) | Amaxing.de


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2012)

Danke für das aktualisierte PHPMyAdmin Paket!


----------

